# How to remove center console?



## Tonksy (May 19, 2008)

Afternoon/Evening Guys

Do any of you know how to remove the center console of a MK1 (52 Plate) TT? From just above the silver TT lid and below.

Basically there is a buzz like sound coming from within the unit when the engine is running. I have today been to the TT Shop to have a few things done and whilst it was in they checked the system with the diagnostics system. All was reported as ok without errors and so it was suggested that it is likley there is a loose component somewhere. Sounds right as if i give the side a gentle ;-) tap the noise stops but then comes back again. So, i would like to have a go at locating the noisy component.

Any how to's would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!

Jason


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi Jason, where is the noise coming from - behind the stereo somewhere? Also when do you hear it with engine off but stereo on?


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

aircon fan?>


----------



## Tonksy (May 19, 2008)

As far as i can work out the noise is from behind the stereo or heater controls. Its difficult to pinpoint exactly where to be honest but its definately somewhere by the heather controls and stereo.

The noise happens as soon as the fans are in operation if the stereo is on or off.

I too am thinking its maybe a fan. Maybe it has changed shape slightly, that or something is stuck inside somewhere. Im searching the web to try and find a guide as to how to get to the offending area but no joy yet.


----------



## Tonksy (May 19, 2008)

No suggestions?


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Right, here goes...

1) Remove glovebox

Remove the dash end panel by pulling off.
Remove the screws under there, you'll see which ones.
Remove the 3 screws on the top front edge inside the glovebox.
Remove the last screw at the bottom right underneath.

You'll need someone to hold it up while you undo it else it will fall down.

Remove the airbag switch connector.

2) Remove the trim under the steering wheel.

Remove the dash end panel by pulling off.
Remove the 3 screws under the panel in the footwell.
Remove the screws on the dash end.
Pop out the 2 push clips, one on the top front edge either side the steering wheel.
Remove the 2 light switch connectors.
Remove the vag com port.

3) Remove the 2 main alu support triangles.

4) Remove the 2 screws, one each side of the console at the top front edge.

The console should now be removable.

The cables to the climate can be removed, they are all different colours and sizes so you can put them back without having to remember which is which.

Pics in here of a lot of those areas and parts:

http://s925.photobucket.com/albums/ad92 ... o%20Black/

Nick


----------



## Tonksy (May 19, 2008)

HOLLY COW!

Those pictures look rather scary. Are all those pics the steps you have outlined? If so maybe i am not as brave as i thought i am. Maybe this goes to the TT Shop.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Those pics were from when I changed my lower dash, which was grey, to the black parts.

But basically to remove the centre console you need to have the entire lower dash out either side to get to the two screws holding the console in.

Nick


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Nick you sure all thats needed?

not done it in a while but I would start with this first...

3) Remove the 2 main alu support triangles.

3a) remove the radio

4) Remove the 2 screws, one each side of the console at the top front edge. (behind Radio)

5) remove Ashtray , single screw in open ashtray , disconnect two looms.

6) remove screws in centre console behind ashtray ( 1 or 2 I believe)

7) release tabs on Aluminium flap ( either side) and withdraw flap
(this may or may not be needed)

at this point The centre console should be released enough to pull it forwards, there are some push tabs on the a/c surround that will release on pulling it.

If it doesnt come out then look into removing the glove box and drivers dash trim, but I didnt think they are needed to remove the centre surround.

Bentley doesnt mention removing dash trims to get to the A/C head but if you need to get the whole gearstick console and tunnel out then yes the other trim needs to be removed.


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

...........what he said above. 

The ashtray needs to be removed as there are 2 screws in there 2 holding in the console. Its a pretty bad design that both lower dash panels have to be removed to get to 2 hidden screws on the console but Audi have a knack of making things difficult. The headlamps are another story........


----------



## Tonksy (May 19, 2008)

So i have to remove both lower dash panels to get inside the center console?! My god Audi why would you do this to me!

Right, who is good with a spanner and lives near west london? lol


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Tonksy said:


> Right, who is good with a spanner and lives near west london? lol


 :roll:


----------

